# Bad Camping Neighbors



## 3ringer

Anybody ever had any obnoxious, rude or bad camping neighbors ?  I have heard of stories where people were partying after hours , loud music, constant complainers, walking through your site , dogs barking constantly or even theft. Luckily we have had decent camping neighbors. We try to get a site with space or a buffer between the next campsite. I have seen some campsites where your awning would be almost touching the next camper. That's too close for me. I guess the worse neighbors we had was at Trackrock campground where our neighbors slept in their cars and ran their engines all night long. I always try to be a good neighbor and not be that guy.


----------



## Tank1202

We have had our share of bad neighbors. Most have just partied a little to long after quite time. I have found over the years, this usually happens on the big holidays over the summer. Also have seen and heard some real funny stuff. We try to stay away from the big privately owned campgrounds. They seem to be the one that will stack you on top of each other. I goggle map the campground and try to get a feel of how tight the sites are packed.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That is just par for the course in a public, official campground.


----------



## Milkman

Regarding theft, as we all know most of us leave all sorts of stuff lying about the campsite and many times dont even bother with locking the camper.

A couple of years ago while camping several camps and some boats tied at the dock had fishing rods that went missing over one day and night.  Later the next day a camper was noticed to have about 15-20 rods propped against the picnic table and the camper.  Some recogized their property and went and got it.  Someone else called the sheriff.   Turned out the young man staying there was mentally challenged. His family had brought him and set up the camp and left him a few days. 
The sheriffs office contacted the family and got the young man home. I dont think he was charged.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

NCHillbilly said:


> That is just par for the course in a public, official campground.



What I was thanking !! Sounds normal to me !!! I try to avoid campgrounds !! Woman likes em though, only reason we go, and they are close by. I ain't gona travel a long ways for the experience !!


----------



## Jack Ryan

3ringer said:


> Anybody ever had any obnoxious, rude or bad camping neighbors ?  I have heard of stories where people were partying after hours , loud music, constant complainers, walking through your site , dogs barking constantly or even theft. Luckily we have had decent camping neighbors. We try to get a site with space or a buffer between the next campsite. I have seen some campsites where your awning would be almost touching the next camper. That's too close for me. I guess the worse neighbors we had was at Trackrock campground where our neighbors slept in their cars and ran their engines all night long. I always try to be a good neighbor and not be that guy.



Yep, ALL those.

I don't camp at camp grounds any more.


----------



## Oldstick

In all of 50 years from camping with our family as a kid up to today, I don't recall but one experience that I would consider as negative.  And that was last year at Little Ocmulgee State Park near McCrae, GA, one our favorite destinations because we have family and grandkids nearby that usually visit us at the park.

We had reservations for 3 nights, but it happened to coincide with the storm evacuation for the GA coast that occurred last year.  So we knew we had a space reserved but we also knew there might only be one available when we arrived.  Turns out there were two left.  One was obviously designed for two families together because the two tables were next to each other with the two campers very close and facing each other.

So the only other one was right in front of a screened-in group shelter that obviously had people inside.  The site was kind of small for our  30 foot TrailManor but I started backing in.  An older gentleman (well actually probably near my age) came out of the shelter presumably to help guide me.  He was very nice, but when we started talking, he informed me everyone else already passed on this site.  He was very friendly and said they were there with a large group of 10 to 20 families who reserved and met that same weekend every single year.  Apparently there was one lady from their group who would ever use that site, since she had a small pop-up camper.  But she had passed away.  The picnic table and fire ring from this site was oddly located way back and near the group shelter.

Now there were several dozen RVs overflow parked in some of the large parking lots, due to the evacuation but we had reservations and wanted an actual camping site.  I told the guy, no problem, we don't mind your group congregating nearby and there would be no noise complaints from us.  We were hoping to have a family gathering too with kids running around. 

So we got set up and next thing you know they had dozens of people walking right through the middle of our site, gathering around and sitting at our table and fire pit, parking bikes propped against our table, and this all continued until bed time and again the next morning.  We had not even semi-private use of our table or fire ring without confronting them about it.  Almost like they were intentionally trying to run us out, which they did.

We went to the office and they refunded all 3 nights, stating, "You should have said said something to them"  but that is not us and they plus all appeared to be typical South GA families with kids, no roughnecks or gangs or anything.  

We just assumed they would have the courtesy to allow us our little space and things would be fine.  We had kids too and would probably have joined them around the fire, but it seemed so obvious as to their intentions.  The only one who every even spoke to us was the one gentleman.


----------



## T-N-T

I have heard people sitting too late drinking too much being too loud a few times before.
I have also been in that group a few times. 

It is part of any closer quarters neighborhood situation.  And. I don't mind it.  Because in the end, I'm only there a few nights and will soon be back home to the noise of frogs as I drift off to sleep


----------



## transfixer

A few years ago I took the wife and kids to Coopers Creek during trout season, had to stay in the Mulky Gap campground as all of our other spots were taken, as it happened it poured rain a good portion of the night, but that didn't stop our neighbors from playing music, drinking and talking loud until 2 or 3 in the morning, 5 or 6 young guys in their 20's,  didn't confront them during the night due to them being drunk and me being rather outnumbered, but at daylight got up cranked the truck, stopped at their campsite and told them I was going to have the local ranger summoned to report them,  went to the camp host and did just that,  Ranger came, told him the story, he went to their camp wrote each of them a ticket, told them they had to leave, don't know if they learned anything or not,  but since they ruined our night, I made sure to ruin their weekend.    I've had some things stolen before up there also,  but have been going there for over 40 yrs,  all in all seldom have a problem.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Been camping my entire life, all over the southern Appalachians.  90% of the people you encounter are great folks.  Something about camping just welcomes comradery between strangers.  The other 10% usually just suffer from thoughtlessness.  

Most of the "bad" neighbor problems fall under one or more of these categories:

-running generators too late or too early
-thinking I want to hear your music
-motorcycles with loud pipes coming into camp after midnight
-letting your dog bark endlessly
-People just ignoring campground rules/etiquette because they think it doesn't apply to them.


I know I've probably sat around a few fires with some guitars and sangin' that rubbed our neighbors the wrong way, but like the song says, "If you don't like Hank Williams....." well, you know the rest.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Do crows count as bad neighbors? They wake me up in the morning and still  food off the picnic table. 

I think the loudest campground I have ever stayed in was Huguenot Park near Jacksonville, Florida. The primitive Army Corp campgrounds are more spread out and not as crowded. I have been awakened by generators going on and off.

Recently we were at Bussey Point Army Corp. Campground and the lake was low. Because of this folks rode horses, four wheelers, pick-up trucks, and walked their dogs between our campsite and the lake. That was a bit loud at times.


----------



## sinclair1

We aquired a few too many dogs and we were becoming the bad camping neighbor, so we quit going to crowed sites for that reason. 
It was getting were everyone had to have NASCAR blasting all day and then the bow fisherman ran generators all night with bright lights, but when we go it doesn't bother me as it's expected.

We are tent campers, so you can't really hide or drown it out.


----------



## T-N-T

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> 90% of the people you encounter are great folks.  Something about camping just welcomes comradery between strangers.



I would have to agree.
Met many a person in campgrounds and am still friends with some.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Been camping my entire life, all over the southern Appalachians.  90% of the people you encounter are great folks.  Something about camping just welcomes comradery between strangers.  The other 10% usually just suffer from thoughtlessness.
> 
> Most of the "bad" neighbor problems fall under one or more of these categories:
> 
> -running generators too late or too early
> -thinking I want to hear your music
> -motorcycles with loud pipes coming into camp after midnight
> -letting your dog bark endlessly
> -People just ignoring campground rules/etiquette because they think it doesn't apply to them.
> 
> 
> I know I've probably sat around a few fires with some guitars and sangin' that rubbed our neighbors the wrong way, but like the song says, "If you don't like Hank Williams....." well, you know the rest.



Hey, nobody came and ran us off the last time.....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, nobody came and ran us off the last time.....



Who in their right mind would come to shush us, especially after your cousin was hanging around all afternoon.  He doesn't look like a man you'd want to cross.


----------



## kmckinnie

1st night we have folks camping around us. But for the life of me I can't figure why they leave the next morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Way back in the day before Bill and Al ruined our woods by mandating crosstie and gravel campsites and roads a Mack truck could drive down we used to frequent Dicks creek a good bit. You could camp anywhere you could find a flat spot to pitch a tent. Had a group that came in late about 75 yards away and proceeded to get rowdy and stay that way even at 12:30 am. 

I figured I'd ease on down the road a ways to let the Ranger know. Had talked with him before and he was good about keeping things in line up there. Met him only about 50 yards down the road easing up our way. He already heard the ruckus and said he'd handle it. Woke up the next morning and those folks were gone. 

Those were the good ol days. Now their's garbage and all sorts of city folk that frequent the National Forest in their BMW's and such that have no idea what they're doing there. 

Thanks Bill and Al.


----------



## KDarsey

I work in a State Park campground as a volunteer & as someone said earlier 90% are good folks. I may even go higher on that. 
But those few that think it is all about them & think the rules don't apply to them really makes it hard on everyone.
The sad thing is most of the rules are just plain common sense things. 
  We get  lot of 'Regulars' in our park & they observe the rules & they expect everyone to also.  And they WILL come to me & let me know if someone is 'acting up'. 
 There are those that come in & after just a couple of hours you can't wait for them to leave.
  But on the other hand you usually have a lot that you are glad to see each time they come.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Who in their right mind would come to shush us, especially after your cousin was hanging around all afternoon.  He doesn't look like a man you'd want to cross.



Aw, he's just a 6'5", 350 lb puddytat.


----------



## Jack Ryan

If you got neighbors, they are bad neighbors.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

jack ryan said:


> if you got neighbors, they are bad neighbors.



ding ding


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Jack Ryan said:


> If you got neighbors, they are bad neighbors.



Only if they are yankees...


----------



## Jack Ryan

Goes with out say'n.


----------



## LTZ25

Had camper at little River on Sinclar for last 2 years , my nieghbor' we're party folks in there 40's , load music til 1-2 a m some nights but they were so nice to us I couldn't get upset . I myself have been known to have a drink at camper but when I do I'm quite and out by 10:00 .


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

My friends and I have probably been the "bad camping neighbors" more often than not, lol. We've calmed down a bit in our middle age, though....


----------



## one hogman

The State parks in Ga. have been pretty good overall but  I have had to get the Federal Warden to stop noise at a campsite at Corp of engineers on Lanier, dogs barking , loud talking laughing late at night. A lot of folks just don't respect others .period.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I went with a group one time that literally hollered from 12am to 1:30am.
I should have awakened at 6 and returned the favor. I wish I could play the bugle.


----------



## Flatlander

#1. A dog. Tied on a 6ft leash to a tree. Left to stand there and bark endlessly and making me wonder if the dog is electric because he obviously isnt breathing between barks...and the owners apparently can't hear it.

#2. Kids whom have parents that don't watch them or care that they are climbing the trees that overhang our camp and dropping leaves/sticks/debris into our camp. Or riding bikes and let them just drop them on the ground in front of our tent/campfire and expect us to walk around them.

#3. Neighbors who are up late/loud and the first up in the AM being loud again.


----------



## Milkman

I remembered an incident that happened a few years back. There was a fishing group/family camped adjacent to us. They pretty much fished and cleaned fish constantly. Not a problem there.  One guy in the bunch felt the need to curse and curse loudly and in the most profane manner possible in every sentence he spoke.   We had one of our grand-kids who was about 4 with us at that time. I am quite sure he heard words and phrases that were new to him. 

I approached their camp and spoke to this fellow and told him nicely that I did not appreciate his choice of language in front of my grandson. He apologized and turned down the volume enough that we couldn't hear him after that.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Drunks, loud vulgar language, and generators at WMAs ,
are a real nuisance.....
Not enough Game Wardens...


----------



## T-N-T

Like this???


----------



## T-N-T

Smack dab in the middle of Jekyll island Campground.

I did hang out for a few minutes though


----------



## kmckinnie

I can't stand it anymore. 
I'm going to get a tent and camp & join in the fun. Woooo!


----------



## NCHillbilly

To be fair, a few thoughts from the other angle:

A: Commercial/public campgrounds pack people on top of each other a lot closer than they would really like to be in most cases. Their rules are usually geared mostly toward placating old, boring, grumpy people. 

B: People usually go camping for one reason: to have fun and enjoy themselves. 

C: Most peoples' idea of "fun" does not include being quiet as a mouse all the time and going to bed at dark. 

D: For some folks, a camping trip is their only opportunity to catch up with old friends, or maybe just unwind from a week at a stressful job or some such. For them, their idea of enjoying themselves may be sitting up until 2AM around the fire, talking, picking guitars, having a few beers, or whatever. That's why they're there.

E: If you're the type who wants total silence in a public campground, always goes to bed at dark, expects the whole world to behave exactly the same, and constantly complains and calls the law on everybody who doesn't act exactly like you do; then you may be just as bad of a camping neighbor as the 2AM campfire talkers, because you are keeping them from enjoying themselves. And you are probably in the minority.

Sometimes, I'm the guy who wants peace and quiet, and not to be bothered by anybody. Sometimes, I'm the guy sitting there drinking and picking a guitar and singing by the fire at 2AM. In both of those cases, I generally try to avoid public and commercial campgrounds.


----------



## T-N-T

NCH speaks words of truth 

This weekend I was getting away from stress levels higher than usual. I was consuming copious amounts of alcohol, and blowing off steam.  The music and singing that could be heard from every corner of the campground was not a bother to me but a reason to load beer on the golf cart and join In a while.

There were at least 30 of us that felt the need to do the same.

I just had the benefit of sleeping a bed in the AC rather than a tent when I had to over my headache.


----------



## blondiega1

We've only had once where someone cut through our site, but a quick conversation regarding camping etiquette and 3 large barking dogs (our 2 and our friend's) cured that problem.

As far as noise goes, we had some folks with teen daughters a couple of sites down from us that has disco lights and music going past quiet hours, but they kept it down for the most part so we saw no need to complain about it.  But then, we don't hear much inside our "tent".


----------



## PappyHoel

I never understood the let's leave the city where we live on top on each other to go to a camping area where everyone is on top of each other.  Then complain about it.  With that said most of the city dweller camp grounds have bed time rules for folks to follow.


----------



## kmckinnie

We got 50ty acres and we have a camp about 400 yds from the house. Got a camper there. Fire pit. Power. Water. Septic. 
Lols. We got it going on.


----------



## mudracing101

TopherAndTick said:


> Like this???
> 
> View attachment 902868





TopherAndTick said:


> Smack dab in the middle of Jekyll island Campground.
> 
> I did hang out for a few minutes though



Ha , you was there?? I heard that and almost walked down there to sing along!! They shut it down at 10. We was there this weekend too.


----------



## Oldstick

NCHillbilly said:


> To be fair, a few thoughts from the other angle:
> 
> A: Commercial/public campgrounds pack people on top of each other a lot closer than they would really like to be in most cases. Their rules are usually geared mostly toward placating old, boring, grumpy people.
> 
> B: People usually go camping for one reason: to have fun and enjoy themselves.
> 
> C: Most peoples' idea of "fun" does not include being quiet as a mouse all the time and going to bed at dark.
> 
> D: For some folks, a camping trip is their only opportunity to catch up with old friends, or maybe just unwind from a week at a stressful job or some such. For them, their idea of enjoying themselves may be sitting up until 2AM around the fire, talking, picking guitars, having a few beers, or whatever. That's why they're there.
> 
> E: If you're the type who wants total silence in a public campground, always goes to bed at dark, expects the whole world to behave exactly the same, and constantly complains and calls the law on everybody who doesn't act exactly like you do; then you may be just as bad of a camping neighbor as the 2AM campfire talkers, because you are keeping them from enjoying themselves. And you are probably in the minority.
> 
> Sometimes, I'm the guy who wants peace and quiet, and not to be bothered by anybody. Sometimes, I'm the guy sitting there drinking and picking a guitar and singing by the fire at 2AM. In both of those cases, I generally try to avoid public and commercial campgrounds.



I agree 100%.  I would have no problems with the crowd in T&T's picture, as long as they invited us over too.  

Only time I ever had a problem in 50+ years was when a big crowd (much older and presumably wiser than that I might add),  refused to allow us to have space we paid for, just because it was nearby the space they always reserved for an annual gathering.

I don't mind some noise and we never expect the 10:00 curfew to be strictly enforced.   Why even go camping if folks aren't allowed to sit outside as long as they want?


----------



## Crakajak

rocky racoon was the worst neighbor I've ever had.Stole all the bacon and eggs before breakfast one morning.Lesson learned.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Crakajak said:


> rocky racoon was the worst neighbor I've ever had.Stole all the bacon and eggs before breakfast one morning.Lesson learned.



You need to come to the mountains and meet Yogi Bear and Skippy Skunk. Yogi will open your cooler, tent, or sometimes your car. Skippy will about snatch a burger out of your hand, and you can't chase him off like you can Rocky or Yogi.


----------



## Crakajak

NCHillbilly said:


> You need to come to the mountains and meet Yogi Bear and Skippy Skunk. Yogi will open your cooler, tent, or sometimes your car. Skippy will about snatch a burger out of your hand, and you can't chase him off like you can Rocky or Yogi.



I think I would find a more friendlier place to stay.I can handle rocky and yogi,but Skippy is a whole nother issue.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Crakajak said:


> I think I would find a more friendlier place to stay.I can handle rocky and yogi,but Skippy is a whole nother issue.



I was eating a late dinner one night around the fire at Cades Cove.  I had a sandwich in my hands and a paper towel in my lap with some potato chips on it.  Skippy came into camp with his two buddies, Stripey and Stinky.  I stood up to vacate the premise just as Skippy walked under my chair.  As I stood, the chips fell to the ground between my legs.  Skippy ate every last one of them right there between my feet.  I don't think I breathed the whole time. 

And I've had multiple coolers over the years that bore punctures from Yogi's teeth.


----------



## Crakajak

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I was eating a late dinner one night around the fire at Cades Cove.  I had a sandwich in my hands and a paper towel in my lap with some potato chips on it.  Skippy came into camp with his two buddies, Stripey and Stinky.  I stood up to vacate the premise just as Skippy walked under my chair.  As I stood, the chips fell to the ground between my legs.  Skippy ate every last one of them right there between my feet.  I don't think I breathed the whole time.
> 
> And I've had multiple coolers over the years that bore punctures from Yogi's teeth.



Those tater chips put them at ease.


----------



## riprap

The only bad experiences we've had have been at tent only sites with no power. I normally sleep with a fan on so when it's quiet, I can hear a pin drop at 100 yrds. The tent won't muffle the noise of campers coming in late and popping a top till 12 or later. Most of the time, if there are issues, it's folks popping the top too many times. Most of the places we camp now are COE campgrounds and I can't hear anything over the A/C in the 5th wheel.


----------



## 95g atl

Was camping in California as a teenager in a remote park.  Other folks across from us reminded me of Hatfield's & McCoys.  They were all friendly during the day, but once night came upon with the drinking, they were yelling and screaming at each other.  Next came out their shotguns.  No joking here.  Yelling back and forth with shotguns pointed.  Felt very uneasy.  Soon after, what appeared to be Navy Seal folks came out of the darkness with weapons drawn.  They restored order.  Dang those guys can sneak up on you fast.  I almost bumped into one with this gun pointed right at me.  I did NOT sleep well that night.

----------------

Camped another time when I was around 20 (Yeah, in California).  My friend decided to mingle with some other campers.  He was chatting with a nice looking female.  Next thing I knew they went for a walk in the woods.  They were gone for awhile and the girl's brother and his friends confronted our group because his sister was missing with my friend.  Threatening our group with violence if anything happened to her.  ------ that's between YOU and HIM, not us.

They finally returned and the brother yelled and screamed at my friend, then took his sister back to their camp.

Really haven't been camping since..................


----------



## NCHillbilly

There is quite a difference to me between camping and staying in a campground....


----------



## gunnurse

The worst experience for me was at Fall Creek Falls in Tennessee. There was a group or very intoxicated campers raising heck. Someone called the Park police. After they calmed them down and left it got worse. 

There was a church group in a group lodge near the rabble rousers. Thinking that they were the ones that called them in, a three foot log was thrown through the lodge bedroom window and landed on some kids.


----------



## 660griz

gunnurse said:


> There was a church group in a group lodge near the rabble rousers. Thinking that they were the ones that called them in, a three foot log was thrown through the lodge bedroom window and landed on some kids.



Wow! 
I am not sure what I would have done if that happened to me but, I may have gone to jail.


----------



## 660griz

NCHillbilly said:


> There is quite a difference to me between camping and staying in a campground....



So true.
I 'glamp' and camp. Both have their pros and cons. Some of the best times I have had were backpacking in and camping in remote wilderness. I did miss sitting in a comfy chair sipping on an adult beverage around the fire. 

We use to go to Burrells Ford. Campground is only about a quarter mile from the parking lot but, it kept a lot of the rabble rousers at bay. Even then, we kinda 'glamped' Several trips back up the hill to get coolers, chairs. One time I took a furniture dolly so I could make less trips. 

So far, I have been pretty lucky. Campgrounds or wilderness have been pretty uneventful. However, I usually never camp when every one else does. Memorial Day, Labor Day, July 4th, etc. Too many folks for me and kind of defeats the purpose of getting away from it all.


----------



## Milkman

gunnurse said:


> The worst experience for me was at Fall Creek Falls in Tennessee. There was a group or very intoxicated campers raising heck. Someone called the Park police. After they calmed them down and left it got worse.
> 
> There was a church group in a group lodge near the rabble rousers. Thinking that they were the ones that called them in, a three foot log was thrown through the lodge bedroom window and landed on some kids.





660griz said:


> Wow!
> I am not sure what I would have done if that happened to me but, I may have gone to jail.



Agreed with the above.  I too may have reacted in an unpleasant manner in a case like the kids getting hunt. IMO folks who want to get drunk and carry on should do so somewhere besides a public campground.  There are reasons for the published and posted rules.


----------



## 95g atl

660griz said:


> Wow!
> I am not sure what I would have done if that happened to me but, I may have gone to jail.



x2

someone would have got "broken"


----------



## drippin' rock

I grabbed the last spot next to the river last year, and didn't notice the generator on our side of the camper next to us.  We got set up and got a good fire going, and here comes dude cranking his gen.  It was so loud we couldn't even talk.  He ran it for 2 hours.  His stupid excuse was the women folk needed showers.  He did this again the next night for 3 hours right in the middle of us cooking and eating the trout we caught for dinner.  I don't know what rights we have as campers, but if this happens again, I will be much less pleasant to whomever is doing this.


----------



## saltysenior

drunks, music, bathhouse trashing and generators have a all been a problem we have run into in the past....nowdays the most annoying people in the campgrounds are the kids who's parents (and grandparents) believe the campground is a day care center and let the kids run (or ride) amok..


----------



## Oldstick

saltysenior said:


> drunks, music, bathhouse trashing and generators have a all been a problem we have run into in the past....nowdays the most annoying people in the campgrounds are the kids who's parents (and grandparents) believe the campground is a day care center and let the kids run (or ride) amok..



Well I kind of agree on the drunks and the bathhouse trashing.  Maybe the generators depending on the setting and the time of day/night.

But if I was worried about kids, I would find some other hobby, or at least pick places where kids were not prevalent.  

Kids and/or grand kids are the main reason many folks go camping.  

And I see no harm in them exploring or riding bikes around the campground roads.  As long as they don't cross or enter other's campsites without permission.


----------



## Jack Ryan

Do you know the difference between a campground and a trailer park?


----------



## T-N-T

Jack Ryan said:


> Do you know the difference between a campground and a trailer park?



One is full of $15,000 trailers
The other is full of $20,000 to $150,000 trailers.

????


----------



## 95g atl

T-N-T said:


> One is full of $15,000 trailers
> The other is full of $20,000 to $150,000 trailers.
> 
> ????



wow.
kinda true.


----------



## rayjay

We used to have a houseboat in a marina on Lanier and discovered that many of the other people saw their time at the lake as a time to get drunk, play their music very loud and generally be a nuisance to the more family oriented people who might want to sleep at night. We were fortunate to be able to go during the week and generally avoid the freedom lovers .


----------



## Milkman

T-N-T said:


> One is full of $15,000 trailers
> The other is full of $20,000 to $150,000 trailers.
> 
> ????



You are being very generous in your estimate of trailer park units value.


----------



## 95g atl

Milkman said:


> You are being very generous in your estimate of trailer park units value.



LOL.....

$500-$3000?


----------



## Milkman

95g atl said:


> LOL.....
> 
> $500-$3000?



Most are of no value due to code rules about mobile home age. They can stay and be maintained in place but not moved into most counties.


----------



## Jack Ryan

95g atl said:


> LOL.....
> 
> $500-$3000?



I'd say you are pretty close.

So I'm calling it not much, difference that is.


----------



## T-N-T

Jack Ryan said:


> I'd say you are pretty close.
> 
> So I'm calling it not much, difference that is.



Not much difference in a campground and a trailer park huh?

You haven't strolled through a campground lately then.  There is more money in one on a summer weekend than your local bank vault


----------



## Mike 65

^^^^
So true.
Walk through and count how many $55,000+ trucks are pulling 
$35,000+ RVs. And a lot of them have their $20,000+ boats with them as well. Insane amount of $$$ in a camp ground.


----------



## Milkman

Little different down here than up there Jack


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jack Ryan said:


> I'd say you are pretty close.
> 
> So I'm calling it not much, difference that is.



Folks down here love their campers and spend lots of bucks on bringing their home with all of the lights and glitter to the woods so they can enjoy nature with all of their noisy neighbors. 

Give me a tent and some back country. That is camping.


----------



## T-N-T

Camping in the south is year round. No off season.....  Ain't nothin to drop 50k on a camper they don't need.


----------



## Jack Ryan

T-N-T said:


> Not much difference in a campground and a trailer park huh?
> 
> You haven't strolled through a campground lately then.  There is more money in one on a summer weekend than your local bank vault



Expensive trailer park.


----------



## T-N-T

I spent a few years growing up in the trailer park.  I feel cozy and at home when I take my camper (that cost more than that single wide did) to the campground and hang with the loud, foul mouthed drunks


----------



## KyDawg

Don't camp anymore, but back in the day most of our camping was near a sandbar on a river with a small tent and a good campfire. Maybe one skillet to cook some fish in and a decent bottle of Bourbon. We never had any neighbors to worry about.


----------



## Whit90

bringing back an old thread... had fun reading this. Are you really camping if you've got neighbors????.....


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Camping is going with the flow not against it. Sooner or later you get what you came for.


----------



## Oldstick

whitney90 said:


> bringing back an old thread... had fun reading this. Are you really camping if you've got neighbors????.....



Depends on your definition of neighbors, but our experience is if you do wind up with camping neighbors, (depends a lot on location, whether the middle of the week or weekends, holidays, etc.)  they are 99.99% of the time the best neighbors you will ever meet anywhere.

And we always strive to reciprocate the goodwill too.


----------



## Whit90

Oldstick said:


> Depends on your definition of neighbors, but our experience is if you do wind up with camping neighbors, (depends a lot on location, whether the middle of the week or weekends, holidays, etc.)  they are 99.99% of the time the best neighbors you will ever meet anywhere.
> 
> And we always strive to reciprocate the goodwill too.




I was thinking more on the line of the definition of camping. Camping to me is getting away from others and being deep in the woods. Pulling a travel trailer up to an established camping facility is glamping... both can be fun, I just prefer camping... without neighbors ?


----------



## Kev

Get use to it in public campgrounds. Might as well join them.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Got no interest in sleeping in a trailer in a campground full of others sleeping in trailers....but I do enjoy actual camping. Never had neighbors to be concerned with.


----------



## Danuwoa

There are all kinds of different ways to camp.  I’ve only tent camped.  Never owned a camper but I’m looking at getting one so I can camp with my family.  My wife says she will go if I get a camper but she ain’t tent camping.  and my daughter won’t go without momma just yet.  Looks like I’m buying a camper.

But I still love to tent camp.  I’ve done it all.  Camp ground, WMA, hiked in miles back into Cohutta.  I’ve enjoyed all of them.

Neighbors can be a problem.  I don’t expect everybody to be as quiet as a church mouse but some common courtesy goes a long way. If there are kids nearby don’t be cussing and what not.  If you’ve got people fairly close and they have gone to bed do t see how loud you can be just because you can.  I’ve been part of the group staying up late drinking and I’ve been part of the crowd that turned in about ten o’clock.

When we used to camp at Big Lazer Creek WMA we met some absolute characters.  Most were nice.  Some had to be told to back up a little.  Drinking was usually involved with that kind.

Probably the best experience I’ve had as far as public campground setting was at West Fork Campground two years ago.  Me and a buddy were trout fishing and had plenty of neighbors but they were nice and while they stayed up later than we did they didn’t try to see how much noise they could make.

The worst was at Dick’s Creek when I was a kid.  This would have been around 1982 or so.  Some time after we had gone to bed a bus load of folks pulled in and started partying in the middle of the night.  Guitar playing and singing and a lot of loud whooping and cussing.   My old man had enough, got up and went over there to talk to them.  He was severely outnumbered but he was the type that didn’t care.  Turned out they were a bunch of hippies.  He said they were nice and when he asked them to quiet down they apologized and did tone it down a good bit but they were still kind of loud for a few hours.


----------



## Tunaman

Guess I’ve been lucky. I can’t remember really having a lot of trouble “camping”. We like most KOA’s but they are too pricey to use a lot. We find most State Parks tend to be the best priced and least tolerant of of all the bad things listed.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Every year I take my son at first, now the grandkids fishing during spring break to one of the public Lake West Point campgrounds.  Never had problem with bad nieghbors.   We always are in a tent camping and notice that out of the 150 campsites,  there are usually only three tent campers.   What is funny is all the metal tent campers that will walk around and stop by and talk to out metal tent campers (RV's).  And never stop by to say hello to us real tent campers.


----------



## Tunaman

birds of a feather......


----------



## BassRaider

We used to tent camp at Whitetail on WP. We usually had 3-4 sites together with our boats. Used the power/water sites that we could use to take care coffee maker, hot plate, fans/heater, and for charging battery. Would string party lights so we could find our sites at night while fishing. The wives would handle all the cooking while the guys fished all day and some nights.
Also used to tent camp on the islands at LL. Would get there early to claim a beach cove and spread our boats apart to discourage visitors. Always let the dogs run loose to play. 
Now if we camp, it's in a house or condo on the beach.


----------



## saltysenior

nowdays your worst neighbor is a $325 Harbor Freight generator..


----------



## Danuwoa

saltysenior said:


> nowdays your worst neighbor is a $325 Harbor Freight generator..


That’s the truth.


----------



## T-N-T

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Every year I take my son at first, now the grandkids fishing during spring break to one of the public Lake West Point campgrounds.  Never had problem with bad nieghbors.   We always are in a tent camping and notice that out of the 150 campsites,  there are usually only three tent campers.   What is funny is all the metal tent campers that will walk around and stop by and talk to out metal tent campers (RV's).  And never stop by to say hello to us real tent campers.


I guess I will make more efforts to talk to the peasants next trip.  Lol. Just kidding.

I actually find at most campgrounds the tents are separated to an out of the way area and I just never walk by them.


----------

